# Big Striper



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I was just got a chance to read last weeks fisherman(I know I should have read it last week) and someone in North Kingston RI caught a 60 LB Striper! I was caught in broad daylight on a live eel and they had to use a deer scale to weight it.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry for the poor english I was very excited reading about that Huge Cow.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Do you have a link to a pic of that thing? 60 lbs Now that is a cow


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I doing a massive seach for a pic there was and ariticle in the New England issue of the Fisherman as soon a I find a picture I will post the link.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

much appreciated


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Still looking for the pic of the 60lber but I found this one of a 54lber I think you might like to see

http://www.ctfisherman.com/


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Now that is a cow


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Still can find a picture of the big bass, but ist was caught off Newport, a 63lb was also caught about a week ago off Block Island and several were caught in the 50's. I guess I have to plan a road trip up there it's only 2 to 3 hours from me.


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

I'll be up in R.I. next week, actually visiting in-laws in Fall River, MA but, close enough.

I hear they are still catching stripers in the 20's from newport beach, any truth to that? Doesn't really matter, I'll be happy with the big blues on light tackle!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

that be like hittn the great fish lottery


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

There is turth to the catching of bass in the 20 to 30 pound range and some 40 and 50 pounders being caught every week it not the blitzes of days gone by, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

If you put any faith in Frank Daginault's (sp?) theories, then this is the decade for catching a fish-of-a-lifetime. Basically, Frank says that the bigger the year class, the better the odds of fish reaching that 60 pound-plus mark. The big year classes of the eighties are hitting that range now. The old hot spots should be good IF they haven't changed drastically over the last twenty years.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Greeting Jake 

From the reports from I have been reading from Cape Cod down to Montauk this is a banner year for big stripers I was reading last week that one party boatout of montauk had catches of 3 fish over 50 and 7 over 40 pounds in one night and even though the number of fish being caught are down the sizes of the catches are up I just hope this continues for many years I'm still look for my first trophy striper.(40 lbs and up)


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

40#+, that'd be great! I'd be happy with anything more than a schoolie, shoot even more than hit or miss schoolies would be great.

I've read that big blues, 10#+ are in Narragansett Bay. I'll see next week. Fixing to tie in to a few on light tackle.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

On the cover of the New England edition of The Fisherman there is a picture of another 60lb Striper that was caught that was caught last week in RI. I guess this is the year of the cow bass.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

There is also a unconfirmed report of a 68 pounder that was caught in the surf,but unable to get any details of pics if I do I will make it availble.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Heres the 60lber,*

I'll post the 68er if I can find it....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Sweet*

an got on a PLUG too. Thats a nice fish. Maybe I'll have ta visit you yankees after all.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Hope they took plenty of DNA so they can CLONE that cow!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Over the weekend a 69.19# Stripers was caught on a boat out of Montauk. all I can say is WOW


:jawdrop:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn maybe you are right about the record. It might be broke this year with all those cows hanging around. Just imagine if that one was spawning!:jawdrop:


----------

